# Marlin Fang!



## 45erFlunder (15. August 2011)

Also ich habe vor 4 tagen in koh tao einen 60 kilo black marlin von einem sehr kleinen boot aus gefangen.
der skipper ist berufsangler und faengt hauptsaechlich koenigs makrelen, um sie im hafen zu verkaufen.
also wir fuhren raus, ich half ihm die koeder und angeln auf see zu bringen. dann angelte ich mit einer kleineren rute auf mahi mahi. mit einem schwimmer und koederfisch.
ploetzlich war ein biss auf der groesseren rute, welche in ca. 8 m tiefen wasser mit koederfisch ausgelegt war.
der skipper stand neben mir auf dem boot. die flaeche des bootes wo unsere angeln waren, war ca. 2m mal 1,5m. also sehr eng und der skipper stand direkt neben der groesseren angel. er nahm die rute in die hand und zog wie bei einem sehr leichten anschlag nach oben um zu checken was dort abging. es war bewegung am koeder. also feuerte ich sozusagen die mahi rute weg und er gab mir sofort die grosse. als ich die andere rute in der hand hielte, zog der fisch auch sofort ab. nur ich drillte den fisch bis wir ihn nach ca. 3 st. gaffen konnten. er war in den kiemen gehakt. also hakte er sich wahrscheinlich selbst, da keiner einen wirklichen anschlag setzte. 

nun die frage: der skipper fuehlte ja kurz, was dort abging, da ich ja mit der mahi mahi rute beschaeftigt war und machte wie einen leichten anschlag. kann ich beruhigt sagen, das es mein alleiniger fang war, oder wuerdet ihr sagen, es war zu viel hilfe vom skipper. 
danke meine kollegen, schon mal im vorraus!
Lg Mike


----------



## Micha85 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

|kopfkrat

Sorgen hat der Mann...

Derweil du die Rute ausgelegt hast, hast du den Fisch ja nun eindeutig mit deinem Köder überlistet. 
Okay der Skipper hat sie kurz in der Hand gehabt und damit womöglich sogar verhindert das der Fisch sich samt Rute verabschiedet. 
Schlussendlich hast du das Vieh hochgepumpt. 

Von daher das eindeutige Urteil: Der Punkt geht an dich!


----------



## Tortugaf (18. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Hey Mike

Auf vielen professionellen Big Game Booten, bekommt der Angler, die Angel nach dem Anschlag von dem Maat in die Hand gedrückt , das ist ganz normal. Die lassen ein unerfahrenden Angler erst gar nicht an die Angel, nur wenn sie dich gut kennen u. du es forderst.
Beim Trollen mit Luren schlägt der Fisch sich selber an, keiner würde sagen das du den Fisch nicht selber gefangen hast, der Drill zählt dort. 
Aber auch hier bestimmen oft die Kapitäne was gemacht wird, also haben sie einen sehr grossen Anteil am Erfolg 

Wenn man es aber genau nimmt, gehört das Anschlagen vor allem wenn man mit Naturköder fischt schon mit dazu. 
Bei Wettkämpfen ist das oft eine Bedingung das niemand ausser der Angler, die Angel berührt wären des Bisses u. des Drilles.

Ich weiss nicht wer dir die Freude am Erfolg nehmen will, aber deine Frage klingt mach einer schrägen Diskursion.
*Las dir das Erlebnis nicht verderben durch einige komische Kommentare. *

Du hattest den Marlin drei Stunden lang bis zum Gaffen gedrillt, das ist doch das was, das ist Arbeit u. die Leistung.

Eins noch;  Marlinfischen ist Teamarbeit, den fängt man nicht so schnell alleine.
Ausser der alte Fischer in dem Roman " Der alte Mann u. das Meer " o. einige Profis. 

G. Tortugaf


----------



## 45erFlunder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Dankeschoen, das bloede war halt nur: ich habe alle makrelen bis 7 kg, mahis (ca. 10stueck) selbst angeschlagen und gedrillt. nur als der marlin bis, war ich leider auf der anderen bootseite mit der mahi rute beschaeftigt und marc musste die angel nehmen. ich hatte sie sofort wieder in der hand, aber naja.....
er meinte er habe nur die schnurr straff gehalte. das gute ist, die 2 haken waren beide in den kiemen gehakt und zwar in richtung fisch kopf zum schwanz (also vorne drauf). somit erscheint es fuer mich, als ob der marlin den koeder inhalierte und sich selbst hakte. durch den druck ging der haken dan in den kiemenbogen. wenn er durch einen anschlag gehackt wurde, haette der haken von schwanzrichtung zur kopfrichtung hinter den kiemenboegen gehakt und nicht vorne drauf, oder? also haette er sich auch ohne das marc die rute nahm, selbst gehakt. finde es halt sau dumm das ich mir um so etwas sorgen mache, aber muss es halt erst als waren fang, von anderen (wahren anglern), bestaetigt haben. niemals wuerde jemand sonst meine angel auswerfen anschlagen oder mir sonst wie helfen. nur manche situationen lassen halt keine ander option offen. ich bin naemlich 100% angler und net 99%, hahaha. Vielen dank tortugaf und bitte schreib doch nochmal was du letzendlich davon haeltst (aber bitte ehrlich,wie wenn es dein fang waer und du drueber denken wuerdest)
Lg Mike


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Petri Heil euch beiden!


----------



## guese1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Hallo hast Du Bilder?Oder ist das alles nur gträumt?Gruß guese1


----------



## 45erFlunder (21. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Ja, schau mal Kohtaofishing.com . der erste beitrag =)


----------



## PsychoBo (21. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

korrekter Link: 
http://www.fishingkohtao.com/


----------



## B&B Marlin (21. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Congratulation! und das im Golf von Thailand.
TL
Arnold


----------



## Friedfischfreak (21. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

geiles ding petri dazu :vik::m,macht bestimmt spass so ein fisch zu drillen #6


----------



## Tortugaf (21. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Hey Mike

Das mit den Haken habe ich nicht richtig verstanden , der Marlin hatte ihn im Maul, also nicht von aussen gehakt im Kiemendeckel.
Ich verstehe es so, das der Haken durch das Maul, in der Vorderseite des Kiemenbogen, also im Kiemenmuskel, eingedrungen ist.

Ich sehe da kein Problem, der wollte den schlucken u. das richtig. 

Der Haken ist mit der Hakenspitze so eingedrungen, weil wohl der Hakenschenkel, durch den Sog, der durch das schnelle Öffnen des Maul beim Zuschnappen, in Richtung Schlund zeigte.

Die andere Frage ob das mit der Übergabe der Angel mit den gehakten Fisch, in sportlicher Sichtweise als alleiniger Fang zu bewerten ist, kann ich nicht so einfach sagen.

Für mich ist das ok, *so lange es kein Wettkampf ist*.

Es gibt ein Regelwerk des IGFA , an das sich viele Angler, die Big Game Fishing betreiben, halten u. wenn sie ein Rekord anmelden. Dort sind die Bedingungen fest gehalten um den Fang eines Fisches in sportlicher Hinsicht zubewerten.

Habe das gefunden im Netz, in wie weit das aktuell weiss ich nicht, aber ich kenne es auch von Wettkämpfen in Mexico was dort geschrieben steht.

*Regeln zur Anmeldung eines Weltrekords bei der International-Game-Fish-Assocciation (IGFA)*

Hier der Teil des Regelwerkes der deine Frage betrifft

Regeln beim Angeln
1.
Von dem Moment an, an dem ein Fisch den Haken bzw. den Köder nimmt, muss der Angler ohne fremde Hilfe den Fisch haken, drillen und landen, ohne die Hilfe einer weiteren Person. 
2.
Wird ein Rutenhalter benutzt, muss der Angler bei einem Biß die Rute so schnell wie möglich aus dem Halter nehmen. Diese Regel zielt darauf hin, dass der Angler den Haken mit der Rute in der Hand setzen soll (Anschlag).
3.
Beißen mehrere Fische zugleich an verschiedenen Angeln eines Anglers an, darf nur der erste von ihm gefangene Fisch als Rekord angemeldet werden.
4.
Wird eine Doppelleine benutzt, muss der Fisch die meiste Zeit bis zur Landung an der einfachen Hauptschnur gedrillt werden.
5.
Ein Harness darf an Rute und Rolle befestigt werden, nicht aber am Kampfstuhl. Beim Anlegen oder Justieren des Harness darf eine weitere Person behilflich sein.
6.
Die Nutzung eines Rutengürtels oder Hüftgurts mit Gimbal ist zulässig.
7.
Wird von einem Boot aus geangelt, darf eine weitere Person nach dem Vorfach greifen, sobald es in Reichweite dieser Person ist, oder das Ende des Vorfachs an der Rutenspitze angelangt ist.
8.
Zusätzlich zu der Person, die das Vorfach hält, dürfen eine oder mehre Personen beim Gaffen helfen. Beim Gaffen muss der Gaffstiel in der Hand des Gaffers sein. Das heißt, ein Gaff darf nicht nach einem Fisch geworfen werden.
9.
Diese Angel-Regeln sowie nachstehende Ausrüstungs-Vorschriften gelten solange bis der Fisch gewogen ist.

Jetzt kannst du selber entscheiden wie du deinen Fang bewerten möchtest.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## 45erFlunder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Dankeschoen fuer die Mühe!
Habe das auch schon gefunden, hast das genau richtig verstanden, mit dem haken.
Ja, weiß net ob ich so stolz auf diesen Fisch sein kann, wie auf alles andere was ich in meinem Leben gefangen habe. naja, leider passiert sowas dann beim persönlichen rekord =( und rekord von ehemalls einem conger mit 25 Pfound auf eigentlich über 120 pfound, voll dumm.#q

Aber man hat halt nicht immer die moeglichkeit alles alleine in der hand zu haben |supergri


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Solche "Probleme" möchte ich haben |supergri ... Natürlich ist das dein Fang.
Petri!

PS: Wenn nicht, würden sich die PBs von vielen Big Gamern plötzlich in Schall und Rauch auflösen, denn wie bereits erwähnt ist es auf den meisten großen Charterbooten üblich, dass die Crew den Fisch hakt und dann erst dem Angler zum Drillen übergibt.


----------



## 45erFlunder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Danke, denk ich ja mittlerweile auch =) lag ja auch nur an der tatsache, das ich gerade mit ner anderen angel am angeln war und was sollte man sonst machen als das marc mir auf dem engen boot die angel gibt.


----------



## 45erFlunder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Was ist den ein Pbs??


----------



## daci7 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*



45erFlunder schrieb:


> Was ist den ein Pbs??



Das sollte die Mehrzahl von "personal best" (= PB) sein |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

So wie sich deine Schilderung anhört, kannst du durchaus Stolz auf deinen Fang sein.
Es ist wohl auf den meisten Charterbooten so, dass man neben den Drinks, auch die Rute mit Fisch gereicht bekommt und somit von "fullservice" auszugehen ist!
Warum sollte also dein Marlinfang weniger Wertigkeit haben, als die  an der Rute übereichten Fische, anderer "Biggamer"?
Ich sage nur Petri Heil zum Fang.

Taxidermist


----------



## 45erFlunder (24. August 2011)

*AW: Marlin Fang!*

Danke, habe ja auch alles sonst alleine gemacht!
Denke sogar das ich mehr stolz auf den fang sein kann, wie auf einem anderen großen boot, wo man alles gemacht bekommt und nicht mithilft die montagen usw. auszubringen. also ich sehe das jetzt so, 
da ich kurz verhindert war (Mahi Rute) gab es keine andere wahl als mir die rute zu geben. aber wenn ich im süsswasser angel und am pinkeln bin, mein kumpel die rute beim bis hält, damit se net ins wasser geht, ist das ja trotz allem mein Fisch.
also ich bin nun komplett stolz. 
Danke für die kommentare!
:vik:


----------

